# name this frog (again)



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

So, all these name this frog posts reminded me to post pics of a supposed red basti from imports last winter. I purchased 4 for $200 from a major distributor who does not normally deal with the public, but at the time I was living close by in ft lauderdale. In the end I got three males and this potential female. I've seen plenty of breeding activity but no eggs and no calling from this fatty. So, in the end I'm not sure about sex or morph. What do you guys (or gals) think? http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... 1116&pos=2 , http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... 1116&pos=1


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Its a basti all right, and unfortunately they've proven to be total pains to sex. I'd like to say female, but you could easily just be feeding it a lot :roll: The only real way to be sure about these imports is that males call, and when paired up with a calling male, the pair gets eggs (implying the non-calling animal laid the eggs lol). If you have two or more animals in a tank, and only one is calling, its not a safe guess that the others are female, as the caller may only be the dominant male of the tank, and the others being submissive, non-calling males. As another frogger put rather well, its not male uless its calling, and its not female unless its popped out some eggs.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

damn 4 bastis for 200 bucks!!!!
thats a sweet deal


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I recently haven't fed this one a lot and have never heard calling, but unfortunately no eggs or tads. But there has been some interaction during calling by the dominant male. I have other pums and a decent amount of experience breedng them but this pair(?) has got me stumped. I'm starting to suspect that its not a pair after all. But the interactions during the calling certainly hint at a pair. Only time will tell. Do you think seperating them might induce calling by the questionable frog? I wonder, after being submissive for so long would this questionable frog call within a few weeks? BTW the guy was selling bastis 6/$300 or 12/$500, unfortunately out of 300 or so there was only a few female looking possibilities, even more unfortunate was the fact that I didn't have a lot of money to invest.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

From Patrick Nabor's Keeping and Breeding Dendrobates Pumilio:

"When the frogs are about six months old begin by taking one frog, and place it in a ten gallon or larger aquarium, set up with plants, and a good light source ... Give the frog a few days, and if under appropriate conditions it does not call, then assume it is probably a female. Now remove it, and record the information so you keep the frog identified. Now put another of the young frogs in the tank. Work through the frogs, determining your sexes. Obviously if the frog calls it is a male, but if it does not call, it is not a definite that it is a female, but most males will call, if the tanks is warm and humid, and well lit."

'Bout the best advice on the subject for "testing" for males. I will also add (what is implied in the quote) that males will call in warm, humid, well lit tanks that don't seem to have the presence of another male - males will normally stake this out as their new territory, and call to advertise that ("Mine!"), and call out to the ladies that they've got a nice pad.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I tried that technique before but in temporary enclosures. Maybe the environment made the difference. Maybe this male thought my temp enclosure sucked and that he wasn't gonna let any potential ladies think that this was his house, hence no calling. I guess I'll try again. Thanks for the reminder Corey, cheers--Craig


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Not a prob. I've had some males go thru that test and still not call (but they later did, I did mix and match for a while too, amazing how a girl can get them in the mood!). Or you could just dump them all in a big tank with a ton of broms and see if you have froglets within a year (that's a big clue you have a female in there somewhere!).


----------

